# Question about the Tortoise Switch Machine



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am just getting into this hobby and I have been reading a book on basic model railroading. In one section it is talking about switch machines and it says that if you mount them under the table that the total thickness cannot exceed 1 inch. I don't see how you can meet that standard; let's say your table top plywood is only 1/2 inch, then you add an inch of foam and then the roadbed. By the time you add all that stuff up it is well over 1 inch. 

How do you folks handle that situation and how thick is your plywood bench top and foam?

Thank-you


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use tortoises and simple fix...Don't use foam!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

1/2" plywood, 1/2" homosote is whats on mine. With tortises.

Craig


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

u can always use piano wire to extend the switch mechanism......i have one area that is 2 1/2" thick.........works well.....no issues. It did take some finesse to make it work well.


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies, I am probably looking at maybe a 2 inch thickness so I think I can make it work. Swiggy, good idea, I will use a little longer piano wire and maybe one a bit thicker. I plan on using Peco turnouts which, I hear, are better than the ones Atlas makes.

Thanks again.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If your going to use peco's with tortoise switch machines you will need to alter them and remove the point springs.


----------

